# morgan 28'



## Sam's Dog (May 3, 2010)

Hey!
I've just discovered Sailnet. I've been sailing with friends on San Francisco Bay and have become obsessed with being on the water under sail.
I'm intending to buy a Morgan 28'(~1983). The price is very good, It is in fine condition, good hardware, sails, etc. ....But the engine seems a little shakey. It runs, but is very hard to get at. I'm considering mounting an outboard for motor duties. The inboard is a gasoline engine. I don't know the manufacturer. I would appreciate some input on this engine.(Assuming Morgan used a standardized motor in their boats).Would a transom mounted outboard be OK?
Also...I've been reading some pretty negative opinions about the Morgan. Is it really a poorly built slug?
Since I will be using it as a part time live-aboard, I really appreciate the headroom. The other "pros"......It's in a slip near a friend's boat in a great Marina and as mentioned, It's at a very reasonable price. 
I'm a novice sailor. I'll be sailing primarily in San Francisco Bay. I'm a little intimidated with the size, since I'm used to a smaller 22' boat. Any input is appreciated. Thanks FRT


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The boat will get small very quickly so don't worry about the size...other than 28' is awfully SMALL for a liveaboard.

If the boat is an OutIslander model, they are very poor sailing vessels, better to think of it as a floating re-locatable bedroom. 

As to the price, anyone buying a boat for that type of money should anticipate a world of financial hurt, you would be far wiser to dig up $15,000 and see what you can get in a nice 30 footer for that money. Go into a SB for close to nothing, you you likely to end up with very little down the road, other than learning the wisdom of this advice, after spending lots of money in various painful ways.

If the seller is asking $1500, he/she probable knows it's worth less than nothing.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't offer much about the motor situation but I can add a bit about Morgans in general since I own a 1983 Morgan 323. No offense to anyone who owns an Out Island Morgan but they were designed and built much different than the others. If I remember correctly they were designed for the chartering fleet and people generally associate ALL Morgans with these Out Island's which leads to the "negative" comments about the brand in general, not realizing that Morgan built other types of sailboat's as well. The Out Island's were slower and more "tubish" looking and I have known a few owners who had build quality issues with them - hence them not having the best reputation.

I have a Morgan 323, which evolved from the 321, then 322 and then 323 and were all designed by Ted Brewer. Morgan also built a 38' version of my boat designated 382, 383 & 384 as well as some larger 40 foot and larger versions including a center cockpit model. These were built in much smaller quantities than the Out Island's hence no one really knowing too much about them. People see the "M" logo on my boat and always confuse mine with other types of boats because they didn't know Morgan made anything other than the Out Island line.

I don't want to sound like I am bashing the Out Island's as they definitely suit a purpose, have plenty of room down below and I'm sure there are plenty of people who enjoy them very much. I do know however that the others boats Morgan built such as the 323 were designed and built much different. In my opinion they are great boats, with really nice classic lines and built to a high level of quality. They are not perfect and do have their faults - my 323 has a D/L ratio of 314 and is not a good light air performer, however it is very stable in rougher conditions.

Anyway I don't want to continue rambling on but what I am just trying to convey is that not many people realize Morgan made more boats than the Out Island series and that these boats were actually designed and constructed to a much higher level of quality. People continue to be impressed when they realize my boat is a Morgan from beginner sailors to seasoned marine surveyors.

A few pictures of "Capricorn" my 1983 Morgan 323





































Regards,
Nick


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

nk235 said:


> ---
> A few pictures of "Capricorn" my 1983 Morgan 323
> Regards,
> Nick


Nick,

Capricorn is a very sweet looking boat


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

sailingfool said:


> Nick,
> 
> Capricorn is a very sweet looking boat


Thank you very much for the compliment. She is my pride and joy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Nick, it looks like you are about to spar with your rudder.

BTW, what is up with the monster compass beside the galley sink?


----------



## Sam's Dog (May 3, 2010)

Nick, Thanks for the info. I was wondering about the different models. Unfortunately I believe it is an OI. 
Yes! The Capricorn is a beautiful boat!

Hey Sailing Fool! Thanks for your input also.
Actually it would make a great floating bedroom. My needs are to have a place to stay for 2 or 3 days a week when I want to be on SF bay during good sailing weather. I had hoped to have a great boat to sale to boot! Too bad about the OIs reputation as a bad sailer. Despite the low price, It is in good condition. It belongs to a friend of my sailing partner and is docked 3 slots down from my partner's boat. So ......Very convenient when we go sailing on his 22'. I had hoped to improve my skills on the Morgan, so I hope it's not too much of a handicap.
I'll probably end up getting it....for <1500, it's a great way to get on the water and also have access to the city. We'll See! Thanks


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

fishrocktoad said:


> .... Despite the low price, It is in good condition. ......


Gee, I got the impression from your questions that you were sorta new to sailboats. Just how did you establish your confidence in the condition of this boat? Wise folks who have owned sailboats for 30-40 years, rely on professional surveyors to make these judgments for them...just how did you make your?


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

bljones said:


> Nick, it looks like you are about to spar with your rudder.
> 
> BTW, what is up with the monster compass beside the galley sink?


Ha I never realized that but your right it does look like the guy in the picture is about to go a few rounds with my rudder lol. That's actually the yard worker in the picture - not me so I don't know what he's doing with his hands.

As for the compass, the previous owner told me he received a really nice, expensive Ritchie compass binnacle as a gift and decided to take the original Morgan compass and place it in the galley as you see in the picture. It's just velcroed in there so I can remove it if I want but I kind of like it because it lets me see what direction I am pointed which is good when single handing if I have to work in the galley for a quick minute or for when on the hook and the companion way is all boarded up and its not easy to see if I swung or not. Lastly the compass light is actually hooked up so I can use it as a night light when sleeping on the boat - so it may look a little weird, espcially in the pic but it serves it's purpose I guess.

-Nick


----------

